# Gollum in Moria?



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 2, 2002)

Why did Gollum end up in Moria? He was in Mirkwood being watched by the elves before he escaped. Was he drawn there by something? If he was indeed released by Saruon to look for the ring, wouldn't he have gone to the shire. Did he think he was going to the Shire and just ended up in the wrong place because he didn't really know where the Shire was at?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 2, 2002)

I think it was pretty much coincidence that Gollum found the Fellowship when and where he did. Of course, his hunger for the Ring probably gave him some 'sixth sense' by which he could vaguely guess where the Ring was. I think he followed the Company from the foot of Caradhras, or around there. He must have been with them when Gandalf opened the gate, because it was the only way for him to get in.
So I suppose luck was with Gollum there. He went off searching for the Fellowship of the Ring right after his escape, and happened to find them fairly quickly.
I'm probably wrong, but I tried.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 2, 2002)

He didn't enter at the west gate. He was in the mines before the fellowship was.


----------



## Bombadillo (Jul 2, 2002)

didn't gollum just liked spooky deadly dark caves??
he lived in one for many years, maybe he just became homesick.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 2, 2002)

If he was homesick, why didn't he got back to the Misty Mountains?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 2, 2002)

I think that Pontifex's idea about the sixth sense of Gollum is very good.I believe that Gollum is able to feel the ring just like Sauron can feel it.At the same time Gollum has escaped from the elves and Moria seems to be the best place where Gollum can hide.He wouldn't go to east because he has been afraid of Sauron so Moria would be the best place for him.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 2, 2002)

Gollum didn't like elves. He escaped as soon as he could. Moria is in the Misty Mountains, so he was probably just going in hoping to find his way back to his cave.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 2, 2002)

But Gollum was in Mirkwood which is right by the Misty Mountains where he used to live. Moria is farther south. Why did he travel so far to get in the mountain? Did the orcs that rescued him take him there?


----------



## Elfarmari (Jul 3, 2002)

Tolkien writes in Unfinished Tales:


> It seems clear that pursued both by Elves and Orcs Gollum crossed the Anduin, probably by swimming, and so eluded the hunt of Sauron; but being still hunted by Elves, and not yet daring to pass near Lorien (only the lure of the Ring itself made him dare to do this afterwards), he hid himself in Moria. That was probably in the autumn of the uyear, after which all trace of him was lost. What then happened to Gollum cannot of course be known for certain. He was peculiarly fitted to survive in such straits, though at cost of great misery; but he was in great peril of discovery by the servants of Sauron that lurked in Moria, especially since such bare necessity of food as he must have he could only get by thieving dangerously. No doubt he had intended to use Moria simply as a secret passage westward, his prupose being to find "Shire" himself as quickly as he could; but he became lost, and it was a very long tme before he found his way about. It thus seems probable that he had not long made his way towards the West-gate when the Nine Walkers arrived. He knew nothing, of course, about the action of the doors. To him they would seem huge and immovable; and though they had no lock or bar and opened outwards to a thrust, he did not discover that. In any case he was now far away from any source of food, for the Orcs wer mostly in the East-end of Mria, and was become weak and desperate, so that even if he had known all about the doors he still could not have thrust them open. It was thus a piece of singular good fortune for Gollum that the Nine Walkers arrived when they did.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh, what a perfect quote!! I had clean forgotten that quote, I have only read UT once, after all. What part of UT was this in? 
Anyway, that was quite a closing sentance, if you ask me.


----------



## LotR_Girl (Jul 4, 2002)

But nobody asked u...LOL


----------



## Niniel (Jul 5, 2002)

I have just yesterday read that part of the UT, and I wanted to quote it now... but Elfarmari has done the job, I see. Well, there goes my chance to show my knowledge...  yet it saves me a lot of typing.


----------

